# The Ranger Scroll



## Powder (Dec 25, 2011)

Alright Gents,
I have been researching this subject and seeing as this is the go to site for official and legitiment information so I request some assitance. Please help.

The Ranger Scroll has no Airborne Tab above it. It is my understanding that the Tab is not required for the scroll because members of the regiment must be Airborne Qualified prior to joining. Fact or fiction?


----------



## Headshot (Dec 25, 2011)

For future reference, how about trying this http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/search/3905623/?q=scroll+vs+tab&o=date&c[title_only]=1 next time to save me some typing and you the ensuing ass chewing that will come the next time you don't pay attention to detail there aspiring SOF guy. You have obviously NOT been researching this topic as you have stated...at least not here.


----------



## AWP (Dec 25, 2011)

On that note...


----------

